# pelos morenos / pelo moreno



## Señorita

Se puede decir: <<Las chicas tienen pelos morenos.>>?  O debe ser : <<Las chicas tienen pelo moreno>>?

Gracias


----------



## Papalote

Hola, Señito

Debe decirse  < Las chicas tienen cabello castaño. >

Pelo es generalmente para los animales, aunque al hablar sí decimos pelo.

Moreno es sobretodo para el color de la piel.

Saluditos,

Papalote


----------



## Señorita

Papalote,

Pero mi pregunta es si debe ser plural o singular.  ¿Se puede decir <<Las chicas tienen cabellos castaños>>?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Si dices "pelo" sería... "las chicas tienen el pelo castaño/moreno", (recuerda que castaño es color marrón, moreno es más bien negro). En España decimos "pelo" mejor que "cabello" y a tu pregunta, pues es en *singular*.
También lo puedes decir en plural, pero es muy despectivo, si dices "tienes los pelos morenos" estás dando a entender que esa persona está despeinada o tiene el pelo muy descuidado.


----------



## fenixpollo

The rule is the same as in English. Hair (pelo) is singular, because it usually refers to "a head of hair" (cabello).

Esa chica tiene pelo castaño.  
_That girl has brown hair._

Esa chica tiene pelos castaños.  
_That girl has brown hairs._

In a particular context, however, you could say _pelos_. For example, if you wanted to focus on a few hairs on a person's head... 

Mi padre tiene pelo canoso/tiene canas.
_My father has grey hair._
(his entire head of hair is grey)

Mi padre tiene pelos canosos unas canas.
_My father has grey hairs._
(he has a few strands of grey hair)

...or if (as Krauter_Fee says) you want to misuse the plural to refer to a head of hair, thereby suggesting that the person's head is just a collection of (nasty) hairs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## esteban

Yes you could sometimes use plural as in:
"Me puso los pelos de punta" for example. A good translation for that expression? Anyone?


----------



## Señorita

But my original question was referring to noun adjective agreement.  When you are talking about more than one perosn having brown hair is it singular or plural?

<<Las chicas tienen pelo moreno>> OR  <<Las chicas tienen pelos morenos>>


----------



## fenixpollo

Señorita said:
			
		

> But my original question was referring to noun adjective agreement. When you are talking about more than one perosn having brown hair is it singular or plural?
> 
> <<Las chicas tienen pelo moreno>> OR <<Las chicas tienen pelos morenos>>


The rule on pluralizing the adjective is this: if the noun is plural, make the adjective plural.  If the word for hair is singular (which it usually is) then make the color of the hair singular.  If the hair is plural, make the color plural.  Since the color describes the hair, not the girls, then it doesn't matter whether one girl or many girls have brown hair... the color will still be singular.

_Las chicas tienen pelo castaño._
_La chica tiene pelo castaño._

Either of your above examples are gramatically correct... although the word "moreno" is not the best word.

"Moreno" usually describes the overall complexion of a person.  See this thread (link) for a good discussion of this word.  Hair is usually _castaño_, _café_ or _marrón_, depending on region and other factors.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

esteban said:
			
		

> Yes you could sometimes use plural as in:
> "Me puso los pelos de punta" for example. A good translation for that expression? Anyone?


 
"It got on my nerves"  "It freaked me out"


----------



## Papalote

esteban said:
			
		

> Yes you could sometimes use plural as in:
> "Me puso los pelos de punta" for example. A good translation for that expression? Anyone?


 
I would say _*He made my hair stand on end*_.

Saluditos,

P


----------



## fenixpollo

esteban said:
			
		

> "Me puso los pelos de punta" for example. A good translation for that expression? Anyone?


Here are some previous threads related to these topics:

pelos de punta

to give somebody the creeps

tomando el pelo

pelo y cabello

Cheers!


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Hi fénixpollo, 

Concerning the use of the word moreno, I do not agree with you. At least here in southern Spain, where that specific colour of hair, dark hair is called "moreno", and no other, if the hair is really dark, we could say directly "negro".

 "Moreno" usually describes the overall complexion of a person. See this thread for a good discussion of this word. Hair is usually _castaño_, _café_ or _marrón_, depending on region and other factors.[

In fact, castaño is for brown hair, not for black hair. 

Moreno, in Spain has no despective meaning, as far as I konw.


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Sorry, I'm not very good yet in quoting


----------



## fenixpollo

cenauros said:
			
		

> Concerning the use of the word moreno, I do not agree with you. At least here in southern Spain, where that specific colour of hair, dark hair is called "moreno", and no other, if the hair is really dark, we could say directly "negro".
> Since Señorita is from the U.S., I described the meaning for _moreno_ that is more common in the U.S.   I thought I left _moreno_ open for debate by saying "usually".
> 
> 
> 
> fp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Moreno" *usually* describes the overall complexion of a person. See this thread for a good discussion of this word. Hair is *usually* _castaño_, _café_ or _marrón_, depending on region and other factors.
> 
> 
> 
> I also put a link (in my first post in this thread) to another thread in which the _moreno_ issue is raised -- although not conclusively resolved.
> 
> In fact, castaño is for brown hair, not for black hair.
> Just as brunette is, in the U.S.
> 
> Moreno, in Spain has no despective meaning, as far as I konw.
Click to expand...

Nor does it in the Americas, and I never said it did.  The only reason I tried to steer her from _moreno_ is because it would sound strange to American ears to refer only to hair as "moreno."

Sorry if I was unclear.
Saludos!

_P.S. since we are wildly off the topic of this thread (which was noun-adjective agreement), let's continue the discussion of moreno in that thread)_


----------



## cenauros panoptes

Hi fenixpollo

After reading your reply I have to sincerely apologise for giving the impression that you said things you didn't as well as for driving the subject too off-topic.
I just wanted to enrich Señorita's knowledge on the use of that particular word in my region. Sorry and thank you for your detailing.

Saludos muy cordiales.


----------



## Zalacaín

En españa lo correcto es "tienen EL pelo moreno". Aunque también puedes emplear "tienen pelos morenos" pero esto serïa de forma despectiva
saludos


----------



## juortgon

Pelo castaño.. deberia ser.. moreno se usa en la piel.. piel morena...


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias, Zalacaín.  Confirmaste lo que dijo Krauter_Fee. 





			
				juortgon said:
			
		

> Pelo castaño.. deberia ser.. moreno se usa en la piel.. piel morena...


juortgon, ya vimos en este hilo que en España, "moreno" se usa para describir el pelo *o* la piel.  Para hacer más comentarios acerca de _moreno_, visiten este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=19080


----------



## Zalacaín

Hola Fenixpollo
Parece que todas maneras no he sabido enfatizar debidamente. No sé si es bueno ser demasiado purista, pero teniendo en cuenta que este es un foro para aprender voy a volver a insistir. Dentro de que la frase en singular es más correcta, en mi anterior "post" introduje en mayúsculas el artículo determinado EL. Insisto, la forma correcta es: Las chicas tienen *EL* pelo moreno.
Omitiendo el artículo también es una estructura gramaticalmente correcta, pero entonces el sustantivo (pelo) tendría un caracter abstracto. 
Para significar e individualizar al sustantivo hay que colocar el artículo.
Saludos y disculpa la insistencia pero me parecio que tal vez se escapaba la puntualización.


----------



## Rayines

Una cosita más: Cuando se dice "pelos" generalmente, en especial si lo dice una mujer, se refiere a cualquier otro lugar del cuerpo donde generalmente los "pelos" sobran. Es decir que hablar de "pelos", generalmente es una temática femenina, bien diferenciada de lo que es el cabello (excepto la ya mencionada "pelos de punta", o "pelos parados"). Sí?


----------



## Emil

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Mi padre tiene pelos canosos.
> _My father has grey hairs. _


 
Mi padre tiene pelos canosos. 
Mi padre tiene canas. 

Canoso significa con muchas canas, por lo tanto se refiere siempre a la cabellera o a la persona. A bit late to correct it... 



.


----------



## fenixpollo

Emil said:
			
		

> Canoso significa con muchas canas, por lo tanto se refiere siempre a la cabellera o a la persona. A bit late to correct it...


 It's never too late, and thanks, Emil.  It was a bad example on my part.

Y Zalacaín, gracias por emfatizar ese punto, porque es muy importante la diferencia entre "pelo" y "*el* pelo".  Como no soy nativo del español, los escucho iguales.  Gracias por insistir.  

Y no puedo terminar sin agradecer a Mi Reina, quien siempre ayuda con observaciones muy claras y al grano.  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pelo (en este conexto, un todo) = cabellera.
pelos -> enfatiza el estado del pelo generalmente peyorativo.

Decimos: _Los pelos del sobaco son rubios_ y, a mí, por eso me suena mal _tiene los pelos rubios_, y bien, _tiene el pelo rubio_...


----------



## Jardinera654

Soy estudiante de la idioma y quiero aprender de ustedes. Entiendo/sigo sus discusiones gramáticas. Pues, cuando alguien dice: "She is combing her hair" entonces, ¿qué es que se dice? "Se peina el pelo" o "se peina el cabello"? ¿O quizas hay otro frase? Es algo muy elemental, pero por alguien quien no habla español del nacimiento.........pues puede ser muy poco claro.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Se peina el pelo

En España "cabello" no se usa casi... suena más poético, si fuera un poema sí diría "se peina el cabello" pero si no... jamás diría cabello.


----------



## fenixpollo

Jardinera654 said:
			
		

> ¿qué es que se dice? "Se peina el pelo" o "se peina el cabello"? ¿O quizas hay otro frase?


 Jardinera y otros.... vean estos hilos sobre cabello:

Pelo y cabello

cabellera

Saludos


----------



## juortgon

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Gracias, Zalacaín. Confirmaste lo que dijo Krauter_Fee. juortgon, ya vimos en este hilo que en España, "moreno" se usa para describir el pelo *o* la piel. Para hacer más comentarios acerca de _moreno_, visiten este hilo:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=19080


 
por lo menos en chile, no decimos pelo moreno.. Gracias..


----------

